# stuck in mud



## 88765 (May 9, 2005)

Hi,We are new to mh and like many others we are just getting the hang of things, However there is one problem that seems to repeat itself regulary getting stuck in the mud, I know avoid the mud but its not always so easy (well not for us anyway :? )our mh a fiat ducato elegant 330 overhead sleeper and usualy when (i fill the water tank )and try find a nice spot i get stuck in the mud and end up everyone trying to push me out, i bought some anti slip matts but not much good we also get stuck when the tank is empty  
Does this happen to anyone else ?

Are there any special type tyres i can buy?
(the ones on it now look small )
Any ideas ?
(We like to camp on fields where its not so uniform where you can get your own nice spot )


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi

I got an old scaffolding board, cut 4 lengths about 18" gave it a few coats of wood preserver, (do-not sand it, or paint with gloss paint) and when I park up on grass, always use these under the wheels, and when in a hot place ie; south of France, put a little Ant powder on the wood around the wheels, 

Total cost around £0.30 for the small amount of wood preserver, scaffolding boards Free, old damaged ones from a scaffolding company,

And always carry a VERY long tow rope, **Sods law, always carry it, and you will never need it**

Good luck, and have fun

Colin R.........


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi shellflan

This has been talked about lots of times and some good ideas have come up in the replies . So best to go to "Search" at the top of this page and use "Mud" as the search word, you will find several threads talking about how not to get stuck in the mud.

here is a link to just one of them:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postlite876-mud.html

Mike


----------



## BrianR (May 1, 2005)

I agrre about boards - always park on boards where the ground is suspect. The best solution for driving over soft ground is to get snow/mud chains. These can be put on without jacking up the wheels, and are now not too expensive. Type snow chains into google to find the cheapest. Make sure you get the right size for your tyres.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Shellflan

After numerous muddy experiences and having tried most of the common tricks, we have found two good solutions:

1) Spike's Spider http://www.spikes-spiders.com/ - not cheap but does work, good as a preventative too.

2) Parking in fields where they have a tractor

Our worst experience cost £200+ when we slid partially down a soft bank in the dark and were buried up to one axle on a skew. Trouble was that the heating wouldn't work at that angle, so we had to get out that night. We had to be hauled out by an enormous rescue truck that looked like a Christmas tree (apart from the orange-ness of it). New van will have a winch 

All much more interesting than parking on hardstanding!

Lizzie


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello 
I park on off road "waffles" had them off ebay also the motor is fitted with a rear diff lock. 
a tirfor winch is also on bourd as a last resort.
all the best 
Twodogs


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

Still stand by my converted bread trays,!!!!!!! info in previous posts


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Shellflan

Sounds very much like the old "fiat Duccatto" camping problem ie front wheel drive, 90% of your problems will be averted by reversing when one grass. 

Why oh why a Duccatto is a popular choice I'll never know.

BTW Ignore this if you have not got a Duccatto, other one always getting stuck now is the front wheel drive tranny.


If you have a Duccatto always park ON something even if weathers good, go to any motocross meeting in wet, loads of duccattos always towed off field, rwd Fords, Merc and busses/lorries etc get off fairly easily.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Parking on something is fine... but eventually you have to drive off it. And you can't always wait until the ground is suitable for driving on, that's why we use the spike's spider (like snowchains).

lizzie


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ben

People generally get stuck and then try to get going, in which case Chains require you to Jack up and thats not reallly an option on already soft ground.

Spikes are ok for snow and Ice, but are not so hot on mud, in fact its highley likely you would not get them on in the MUD at all, on tarmac a nice thin strip (at bottom of tyre) is on road and the spider legs will slide either side as easy as anything, on soft ground the footprint will be wider and these will not slide under.

BTW Ben when you move off "whatever" you have been resting on you keep moving till you hit solid ground or tarmac and then walk back for your stands.

I have seen so many people roll of their Blocks pull up to stow the blocks by the time they set off again they are stuck.

Also have you watched the video? on removal on their video the spiders spike hits the rear of vehicle on removal! Also this is on ordinary wheel arches on most campervans the wheel is tucked under further giving potential for greater damage. see videos via link below. Imagine also the wheel actually down in mud rather than on nice solid surface shown in demo

http://www.spikes-spiders.com/videos/

Cant see these being much use at all, would you get them on? If you need a Jack to lift your risking your life, and then driving off would you risk the bodywork damage?

Great for snow and ice, but in mud?

George


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi George

Bit confused by your reply, our spike's spider is neither a snow chain nor a spike. You do not need to jack up to get them on and we have never damaged our vehicle.

We have been stuck in many situations where you get off your 'whatever' and keep on driving but get stuck further on. So we thought a snow-chain-type solution was logical.

I have not watched their video, but we have been using them for 5 months with excellent results (no we are not selling them!), they have got us out of several situations where you would usually get re-stuck.

Lizzie
(not Ben)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ben

Have a look at the video as they drive off the unit it flicks up and hits the side of the vehicle.

The spike Spider is a set of snow studs on a slip on spider They also do a version with chains. With you not actually specifying which type you used or were endorsing, I thought about both. 

For both types the manufacturers site only mentions there use in snow.

Heres a chain site that explains a bit, they like chains over studs, because chains can be used in mud, these would be better in mud and cost less to cover all four wheels.

If you were stuck the wheels have sunk in a bit how do you then get the spider under? (it would be ok in snow)

Have you got the Chain type or the stud type ? your post is confusing because you seem to deny having either ( " neither a snow chain nor a spike" )


In the UK at least people seem to get stuck first then start trying to had devices , but once the wheels are in that little trough its arkward.

George

PS I didnt mention you selling them now or in the future, not sure why you meantiones that.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Hi all,
Ive got a Ducato and been stuck in the mud, and George I have seen rear engined/front engined /underfloor engined buses stuck in the mud/ditches/fields/snow/soft ground etc and that includes bi axles and tri axles. I suppose there are occasions when we all need assistance irrespective of whatever efforts are made.Winches or a tow are usually the best option when really bogged down.
Malc


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hey George, I was just sharing our experiences. Ben is not posting on this thread and I don't do arguments. Sorry.

For anyone else who's interested, our spikes spider is the sport version http://www.spikesspider.com/images/ss3.JPG/ - this shows it half put on; next you drive forward and the last bottom bit slips on as you move. There's a bit that fixes onto the hub cap bit permanently and you fix the main grey plastic bit on with another piece that slots in the middle. Hard to explain but easy to do.

It is not a panacea and is a bit expensive for what it is, but it has worked for us.

Lizzie


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi lizzie

Sorry always pick the wrong person outof these Two name nicks

Not arguing either

Its the stud version then, both tho are sold for Snow and Ice not mud, Although as the link (To the Off road vehicles site) I posted says chains are good for mud too.

I still cant see how you would get this on when in soft ground, the video shows it on Hard solid ground with only a smattering of "snow"

You explain it very well (or maybe its because I have seen the video !)

Hi Malc

Not denying other vehicles get stuck, but the Front Engine/Drive Duccatto (and its brothers by albot and Citreon) is one of the worst offenders forgetting bogged down

George


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Children please.  

Its easy. Park next to Ben and Lizzies new FWW ( fitted with winch ) van and they will press the "Oik Stuck in the Mud" icon on TITS and, before you can say "Pusser pass the rum and baccy and I'll pass on the other", you will be free. As you are passing by on the way to safer ground, Ben will roll his copy of the Sunday Times, swat Lizzie who will hit the TITS screen with her elbow smack on the Karcher icon and, as if by magic, two revolving brushes and a power wash will extend through the rear turret of the MCL Mk11 and wash the mud off your MH. ( B and L - love the van and have just taken 4 anti-jealousy pills)! They are not working.

However George if I were you I would buy a small trailer and take a Little Grey Fergie tractor along to pull you out of the mud. Or ask a Hymer Fiat Ducato owner with a winch and some Spike-Spiders for a pull! I will always oblige.

As for the Spike-Spider system it is excellent and like Lizzie I have yet to see some damage when removing. It provides that extra grip that any tyre tread filled with mud needs to dig in. And that goes for front, rear or all wheel drive. Mud does not differentiate between MB, Fiat, Ford or even Land Rovers. No grip, No go. 

:roll: 

Patr


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Alternatively, give Mandy and Dave a ring...they have a tractor and fully paid up members of tractorfacts.com 8)


----------



## 88724 (May 9, 2005)

Hi patr

Not seen any damage, watch the video on the website then! it wack the rear of vehicle as they drive off it to remove.

Front wheel drive duccatto's are always getting stuck and are far more likely to than rear wheel drive twin axles.

George


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

We have some boards for help in leveling up & puy at least one under each wheel when were on wet grass

Once you have used a C'van you will realise that you sink into the ground & boards under the wheels & jacks are a necessity

Roll of the boards onto some other surface Ie another pair of boards for the driving wheels & slowly extract yourself


----------



## patr (May 9, 2005)

Hi George

Like Ben and Lizzie I have the Spike-Spider and after using it four times have not damaged my MH. Call me old fashioned but I guess the proof is in the using and not in the video. 


Kind regards
Patr


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

GeorgeTelford said:


> Front wheel drive duccatto's are always getting stuck and are far more likely to than rear wheel drive twin axles.


We used to have a Fiat Ducatto Swift Kontiki in the 4 years I owned it I only ever got stuck once where I had to have a tow, that was my own fault when I was parked on the sands at Weston Super Mare. A few other times we had a few moments where we thought we were getting stuck but always managed to get ourselves off without help. 
This weekend in our Renault trafic was the only other time I needed to be pulled off soft ground, as soon as I drove onto the grass I knew I would have a problem, the ground was really soft & I sank while trying to park. Except for this being a rally I wouldn't have bothered stopping on the site as the ground was far too soft.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

All this talk about getting stuck, something I might add I have not managed to do yet....but you have got me worried. So after a phone call earlier today I just came home to find 4 nicely prepared tray type tracks outside my front door. Although I have seen them used with sucess loads of times I have never taken a close look at which way up!
So...which way up do you expert bread tray parkers use the trays. Smooth side down or rough side (web) down?

Mike

P.S. if it keeps on raining the way it is at the moment I may be glad of them next weekend :wink:


----------



## 89905 (May 1, 2005)

Hello all
lets face it what ever method you use it don't matter .
bread trays, planks, or off road waffles for flotation i.e stop us sinking .
then mud and snow tyres , snow chains , or spiders to keep you moving on to firm ground.
lowering tyre presser can help.
diff locks if available for your motor.
last resort a tirfor winch pulls from any angle may be over the top but I can carry the hight and have one from my off road days.
"PLAN BEFORE YOU PARK ".
Twodogs


----------



## 88765 (May 9, 2005)

Hi again,
Thanks for all the advice on getting out of the mud we like the look of the spider spikes so think we will go for them, bit confused on the bread trays are these for when ur parked up ? anyway thanks again yet another problem solved on this great forum.
michelle & pete


----------

